# Would you go glamping? (glamorous camping)



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

I've heard about this in the UK. Not sure how big it is in the US. But anyway, would it appeal to you?

http://www.glamping-uk.co.uk/


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2014)

They should have called it "Famping", for "Fake Camping".

Sorry, but when I camp I want to go rugged. If I want glamor I'll check into a 5-Star hotel. I just don't see how the mixture would be appealing to me.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> They should have called it "Famping", for "Fake Camping".
> 
> Sorry, but when I camp I want to go rugged. If I want glamor I'll check into a 5-Star hotel. I just don't see how the mixture would be appealing to me.



That it is. But I'd give it a go if it was in a particularly appealing area if only out of curiosity. Camping I hate so this would make it bearable I think.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a Yurt we stayed in for a weekin Feb, cross country skiing. no wifi, etc. in the McCall area of Idaho, snowshoed in. Glamping isn't really big here, because the country especially the west is so large and most of the land is public access,  most people have travel trailers, or simply rough it.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

rt3 said:


> This is a Yurt we stayed in for a weekin Feb, cross country skiing. no wifi, etc. in the McCall area of Idaho, snowshoed in. Glamping isn't really big here, because the country especially the west is so large and most of the land is public access,  most people have travel trailers, or simply rough it.



That doesn't surprise me. Thanks for that feedback!


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

They call it too posh to pitch in the UK. layful:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 28, 2014)

I think glamping is still one stage too low for me....


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I think glamping is still one stage too low for me....


 
I hear ya sister. My comfort zone is 4-5 star.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 28, 2014)

there is no washing, you drink what ever yu pack in, you draw for the work load, someone is chef while you chop the firewood


----------



## Ina (Feb 28, 2014)

rt3, That's the way we always went camping. I was the cook generally. I'd rather cook than chop wood. :hide:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 28, 2014)

rt3-My husband and I have a very old friend who owns Bear Creek Lodge in McCall,ID. Do you know the place? Planning a trip up there this summer.

I don`t think glamping would appeal to me. Every year we take a family vacation to the Trinity Mountains here in Northern California. All the kids and grandkids come with. Some have travel trailers,some tent camp and some (like hubby and I) rent a cabin. We want a kitchen and a bathroom. Oh,and a bed. There isn`t a dishwasher so that counts as roughing it,right?


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> rt3-My husband and I have a very old friend who owns Bear Creek Lodge in McCall,ID. Do you know the place? Planning a trip up there this summer.
> 
> I don`t think glamping would appeal to me. Every year we take a family vacation to the Trinity Mountains here in Northern California. All the kids and grandkids come with. Some have travel trailers,some tent camp and some (like hubby and I) rent a cabin. We want a kitchen and a bathroom. Oh,and a bed. There isn`t a dishwasher so that counts as roughing it,right?



I don't use a dishwasher at home, so that won't qualify!:sentimental:


----------



## Bee (Feb 28, 2014)

_*There isn`t a dishwasher so that counts as roughing it,right?

*_In that case I rough it everyday, there is no dishwasher in my home.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

Ina said:


> rt3, That's the way we always went camping. I was the cook generally. I'd rather cook than chop wood. :hide:



Camping always seemed to me to be a lot of work that was so much easier done at home. Suddenly you're going through all this inconvenience and dirt and for what? I think it appeals to the very rugged types that like going to that extent for a sense of pioneerism. Born in the wrong era.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

Bee said:


> _*There isn`t a dishwasher so that counts as roughing it,right?
> 
> *_In that case I rough it everyday, there is no dishwasher in my home.



Me either because here I don't entertain like I used to in the US and it would be a waste of electricty.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 28, 2014)

no, roughing it is no dishes, yes I know the McCall resort, 
should say here that glamping is available here in every state, but markets to a narrow crowd. here is one in the Park City, Ut. area.
usually camping,at least here, is broken down into truck,tent camping in national parks, and backpacking camping, which uses freeze dried food, and you live off the land (no toilet paper) for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

God, I am such a city girl. City mouse vs the country mouse.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 28, 2014)

No.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2014)

No, I wouldn't either.  My husband and I started camping together before we were even married, tent camping in various areas in the US, most memorable trips were the couple of months we spent in Canada (Yukon, Northwest Territories, BC) and Alaska.  We do it because we both love nature, the further we can get away from people and noise,  the better.  The beauty of the wildlife and scenery surrounding a small lake hidden in the wilderness is hard to explain, seeing the night stars or the Northern Lights without interruption from city lights is magnificent.  

Now that we're older, we have a small pop-up camper that sits in the bed of our truck.  We have no TV, computer, air conditioning/heating, or any of those things.  Unplugging and unwinding for even a couple of weeks in the wilderness is very peaceful and healing.  It's a reality check of what life is really about.  Of course I understand that it's not for everyone, we all have different ideas of a good time.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> No, I wouldn't either.  My husband and I started camping together before we were even married, tent camping in various areas in the US, most memorable trips were the couple of months we spent in Canada (Yukon, Northwest Territories, BC) and Alaska.  We do it because we both love nature, the further we can get away from people and noise,  the better.  The beauty of the wildlife and scenery surrounding a small lake hidden in the wilderness is hard to explain, seeing the night stars or the Northern Lights without interruption from city lights is magnificent.
> 
> Now that we're older, we have a small pop-up camper that sits in the bed of our truck.  We have no TV, computer, air conditioning/heating, or any of those things.  Unplugging and unwinding for even a couple of weeks in the wilderness is very peaceful and healing.  It's a reality check of what life is really about.  Of course I understand that it's not for everyone, we all have different ideas of a good time.



That's it; each to his own.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 28, 2014)

I could definitely do the above (in a camper) for at least a couple of days with just the two of us. But not for every vacation and I don`t think I would want to do it for a week. As far as no dishwasher,I`m thinking that they are maybe not as common in other countries as they are here? Here most houses have them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2014)

I have to admit I _did_ go _galumphing_ once.

I put on a pair of boots 3 sizes too big and galumphed all over the house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I could definitely do the above (in a camper) for at least a couple of days with just the two of us. But not for every vacation and I don`t think I would want to do it for a week. As far as no dishwasher,I`m thinking that they are maybe not as common in other countries as they are here? Here most houses have them.



I had a dishwasher once in an apartment I was renting, and did not like it, and rarely used it.  I do my own dishes now at home.  When camping, we have several plastic regular plates, but mostly use paper or plastic disposable plates.


----------



## Ina (Feb 28, 2014)

Sea, We have a lot of minerals in our well water. Our water eats up hot water heaters about every 6 or 7 years, and we have to replace faucets just as often. A dishwasher was never an option for me. Plus I wash my hands »¥¡®¿€` times a day. :coolthumb:


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I could definitely do the above (in a camper) for at least a couple of days with just the two of us. But not for every vacation and I don`t think I would want to do it for a week. As far as no dishwasher,I`m thinking that they are maybe not as common in other countries as they are here? Here most houses have them.



They are very common in Ireland and the UK. I have a hookup but decided against it as it's just the two of us and my entertaining is small enough also and not continual. And it saves on electricity.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 28, 2014)

Gael said:


> They are very common in Ireland and the UK. I have a hookup but decided against it as it's just the two of us and my entertaining is small enough also and not continual. And it saves on electricity.



I am not sure about that....I have one for just me....only turn it on once or twice a week, and so only one lot of hot water/ electricity. Certainly doesn't cost me much, and keeps the kitchen tidy!


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I have to admit I _did_ go _galumphing_ once.
> 
> I put on a pair of boots 3 sizes too big and galumphed all over the house.



Yukk yukk Yukk...layful:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 28, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I am not sure about that....I have one for just me....only turn it on once or twice a week, and so only one lot of hot water/ electricity. Certainly doesn't cost me much, and keeps the kitchen tidy!



That`s what I like about it-never have any glasses or plates sitting in the sink. Plus,I`ve heard that they are good for helping to keep cold and flu germs spreading through the family. That may or may not be true but I haven`t had a cold in 45 years. Hubby hasn`t had one in at least 15.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> That`s what I like about it-never have any glasses or plates sitting in the sink. Plus,I`ve heard that they are good for helping to keep cold and flu germs spreading through the family. That may or may not be true but I haven`t had a cold in 45 years. Hubby hasn`t had one in at least 15.



I never have any dishes in the sink. I do them right away. And use very hot water too.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 28, 2014)

*Glamping* near Orlando | Luxury Camping South Central *Florida*

I dont know of anyone that does luxury camping. If it was a nude luxury camping I might go.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 28, 2014)

Gael said:


> I never have any dishes in the sink. I do them right away. And use very hot water too.



If I didn`t have my foster girls,that would be the case here as well. But they would never wash a dish to save their life,unfortunately. And no one would be likely to want to eat off them if they did. We`re still working on getting them to put them in the dishwasher rather than in the sink or on the counter....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 28, 2014)

Gael said:


> Yukk yukk Yukk...layful:



Thank you, thank you, you're a wonderful audience, I'll be here all week and don't forget to tip your Admin! 

* I just flew in from glamping and boy, are my arms tired! *
* I take my wife glamping but she always finds her way home! *


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> If I didn`t have my foster girls,that would be the case here as well. But they would never wash a dish to save their life,unfortunately. And no one would be likely to want to eat off them if they did. We`re still working on getting them to put them in the dishwasher rather than in the sink or on the counter....



There are situations in which it makes perfect sense to use a dishwasher. I did when I was in the US as I had larger amounts of people over for meals. And the one you're describing as well.

I think they're a god send for families. Mothers are constantly doing dishes with kids about.


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Thank you, thank you, you're a wonderful audience, I'll be here all week and don't forget to tip your Admin!
> 
> * I just flew in from glamping and boy, are my arms tired! *
> * I take my wife glamping but she always finds her way home! *



OMG, it's stand up time on the senior forums!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

Gael said:


> OMG, it's stand up time on the senior forums!



Good evening, ladies and geriatrics! We have a really BIG shew tonight ... four lads from Liverpool who call themselves ...

*The Geezles!*

I'm in Pain whenever Doctor shows me photographs
Of every tumor that he says that I have grown
And all the nurses that come and go
Stop and give Jell-O


On the corner is a banker with an overdraft
The little children laugh at him and sell him crack
And the banker just deserves a smack in the pouring rain
Very strange


There is Pain within my ears and in my eyes
There beneath my blue varicose thighs ...




​


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Good evening, ladies and geriatrics! We have a really BIG shew tonight ... four lads from Liverpool who call themselves ...
> 
> *The Geezles!*
> 
> ...



Dear God....:uncomfortableness:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 1, 2014)

Gael said:


> Dear God....:uncomfortableness:



You don't like my song parodies?


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You don't like my song parodies?



OH, don't go all injured. All I can say is words fail.layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

I love camping out, in fact, I still like to camp under the stars but usually, the last few Summers, I've used my tent.  I do need a decent bed now, so I either use and air-bed, or a cot is ok too.  I think if you get too fancy, you aren't really camping anymore.  You are getting away from home, but with all the comforts of home.  I liked roughing it a little, and especially when I lived more in the city, going camping really was so quiet, and peaceful, love that

So I guess to answer your question, I wouldn't turn down a free trip, but if I had my rathers, I'd rather go with my tent


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

Roughing it a little is a lot of fun sometimes, separates the men from the boys, lol.  I love the peace and quiet, and need a bed now too, but a piece of foam does us just fine in our little camper.


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

I am such a city mouse. These answers confirmed it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was watching an old movie awhile back and it was all about city dwellers (Rear Window) and a couple slept out on their tiny deck at night because it was cooler (no a/c then I guess).  I know we had a water cooler when I was in the 1st thru 3rd grade (somewhere in there).  Kind a funny though because to me, that's camping, even in the city


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I was watching an old movie awhile back and it was all about city dwellers (Rear Window) and a couple slept out on their tiny deck at night because it was cooler (no a/c then I guess).  I know we had a water cooler when I was in the 1st thru 3rd grade (somewhere in there).  Kind a funny though because to me, that's camping, even in the city



Loved Rear Window; classic Hitchcock.

But how about the city dwellers who might camp out on their apartment roofs. Or more pitiful, hang out on the fires escapes!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gael said:


> Loved Rear Window; classic Hitchcock.
> 
> But how about the city dwellers who might camp out on their apartment roofs. Or more pitiful, hang out on the fires escapes!



What an adventure!  Yes, ole hitch could sure throw a movie together couldn't he


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> What an adventure!  Yes, ole hitch could sure throw a movie together couldn't he



Always admired him, and still do his films. But recent exposes about him were less then flattering.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...turned-******-predator-tried-destroy-her.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I was watching an old movie awhile back and it was all about city dwellers (Rear Window) and a couple slept out on their tiny deck at night because it was cooler (no a/c then I guess).  I know we had a water cooler when I was in the 1st thru 3rd grade (somewhere in there).  Kind a funny though because to me, that's camping, even in the city



To city-dwellers it's survival.

Especially in NYC, most of the older apartments are infamous for being like tombs - no air circulation whatsoever. If you couldn't afford air-conditioning the only recourse was the fire escape or the roof. 

Only theaters and large department stores had air conditioning up until the '30's, and even then A/C in homes didn't become common until the '50's.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

interesting stuff Phil, I didn't realize how bad it was. One place I never wanted to visit was the "big" city, and never have.  It freaks me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> interesting stuff Phil, I didn't realize how bad it was. One place I never wanted to visit was the "big" city, and never have.  *It freaks me*.



Quite rightly, too. It's a very weird place, and for newcomers it's _totally_ bizarre until they catch up to the "rhythm" of the city. But I think that goes for just about anyplace.


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> To city-dwellers it's survival.
> 
> Especially in NYC, most of the older apartments are infamous for being like tombs - no air circulation whatsoever. If you couldn't afford air-conditioning the only recourse was the fire escape or the roof.
> 
> ...



Yep, so those of us who didn't have to endure that sure can appreciate what we have can't we?


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> interesting stuff Phil, I didn't realize how bad it was. One place I never wanted to visit was the "big" city, and never have.  It freaks me.



I spent a lot of time in NYC which remains my favorite city to this day. I like cities and I like rural areas both.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

Gael said:


> Yep, so those of us who didn't have to endure that sure can appreciate what we have can't we?



I try to make it a practice to _always_ appreciate what I have, no matter how little or how uncomfortable.

It can always be worse.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it's just being savvy like Phil mentioned, if you know how to get around, and heaven-forbid you be poor in the city


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think it's just being savvy like Phil mentioned, if you know how to get around, and heaven-forbid you be poor in the city



If you're going to be poor in NYC you'd better be REALLY poor so you can apply for government aid. If you just make a living wage you're in trouble.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 3, 2014)

you aren't far from there at all are you.  I knew that gal in Wilkes-Barre and they were always trippin off to NYC


----------



## Gael (Mar 3, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I try to make it a practice to _always_ appreciate what I have, no matter how little or how uncomfortable.
> 
> It can always be worse.



An attitude of gratitude is excellent.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> you aren't far from there at all are you.  I knew that gal in Wilkes-Barre and they were always trippin off to NYC



It's roughly a 2-hour drive. The ex- and I used to visit our relatives back in Westchester County (above Manhattan) and it took 3 hours from here, mainly because of the longer distance but also the more convoluted driving route.

I'm sort of ambivalent about the city now - I miss the conveniences and the weirdness, but I don't miss the crowds and the expenses. I haven't been back there since my oldest brother passed away back in '89.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Gael said:


> An attitude of gratitude is excellent.



It seems the most logical way to go - otherwise you spend your life complaining and make yourself (and everyone around you) miserable.

Still, there are days when I'm like a spoiled little kid, moaning and groaning about life.


----------



## Gael (Mar 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It seems the most logical way to go - otherwise you spend your life complaining and make yourself (and everyone around you) miserable.
> 
> Still, there are days when I'm like a spoiled little kid, moaning and groaning about life.



It is logical and also so helpful. For to ignore what you have to be thankful for and focus on the problems just magnifies them. That old song about counting your blessings is not just a cliche.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's roughly a 2-hour drive. The ex- and I used to visit our relatives back in Westchester County (above Manhattan) and it took 3 hours from here, mainly because of the longer distance but also the more convoluted driving route.
> 
> I'm sort of ambivalent about the city now - I miss the conveniences and the weirdness, but I don't miss the crowds and the expenses. I haven't been back there since my oldest brother passed away back in '89.



I'm good with getting to see some places, experience it, but then I like to get back out as rural as I can


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

I hate normal camping but I could get on board with the glamping.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 11, 2021)

I say no to Glamping but yes to Motel/Hotel accomodation just as long as it wasn't this one


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2021)

It’s better than normal camping.


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

I wouldn't, I prefer roughing it, the good old fashion way.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 12, 2021)

If you want to find out how miserable 'camping; can be, go ask a soldier boy.


----------



## Mozzie (Jan 12, 2021)

I think it defeats the purpose. Nothing like laying in a tent with wind threatening to launch it elsewhere with you in, rain belting at you and things blowing around everywhere and hearing things that seem bnig in the bush getting closer to you.


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2021)

Now that is Chic style camping. I've always said my ideal campsite is out of the window of a 4 star hotel at the base of a mountain, by the side of a lake.


----------



## Wren (Jan 12, 2021)

I may agree to genuine glamping but some of the sites I’ve seen on TV they just throw a fur rug on the bed and call it glamping, you still have to walk across a field in the middle of the night for toilet facilities and cook your breakfast outside whatever the weather

Not my idea of fun so,  no thanks ....


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 12, 2021)

Would you go glamping? (glamorous camping)​
*Hardly the Ritz is it?  
You put your shoes outside to have them polished, y'know, the way you do, and the next morning, they are still there covered in the dog-poo that you trod in yesterday. *


----------



## terry123 (Jan 12, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> rt3-My husband and I have a very old friend who owns Bear Creek Lodge in McCall,ID. Do you know the place? Planning a trip up there this summer.
> 
> I don`t think glamping would appeal to me. Every year we take a family vacation to the Trinity Mountains here in Northern California. All the kids and grandkids come with. Some have travel trailers,some tent camp and some (like hubby and I) rent a cabin. We want a kitchen and a bathroom. Oh,and a bed. There isn`t a dishwasher so that counts as roughing it,right?


I want the same. Have to have the bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 12, 2021)

Glamping, is that where you spend a small fortune to live a homeless life for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 12, 2021)

I used VRBO (vacation rentals by owners) similar as Glamping


----------



## Ronni (Jan 12, 2021)

We’ve been Glamping several times. My two favorites..... 

1.by a large lake where we spent a lot of time jet skiing on the water. We rented a primitive camp site (no water or powe) pitched a tent and slept on an air mattress snuggled into sleeping bags. The camp site next to us (not a primitive site) was where our friends were, and they brought everything!! We cooked lovely meals on their camp stove and griddle, they had a huge tent that was equipped with a portable air conditioner, lawn chairs, side tables. Very expensive coolers that kept food ice cold for days so there were always plenty of chilled drinks, cold milk for cereal if you didn’t want a hot breakfast, deli meats and cheeses and condiments for sandwiches, and various kinds of meats to cook on the grill or over the stove.

Our other glamping trip was on private land with a man made lake and a yurt. Outside was a primitive shower and portable toilet. We brought our own cooler. I think I have a pic of that one. Let me see if I can find it.
Yup, here it is


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2021)

Sure!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 12, 2021)

I have absolutely no problem is sleeping in a nice comfy bed, while camping. But I'm not sure what this  "glamping" is. What is one's creature comforts, is another's excesses. But the more creature comforts you put between you and the 'wilderness' is the more you get away from truly camping. And let's face it, today "wilderness" probably means a National Park, where "roughing it" is when the souvenir/food stand closes at 8 PM.


----------



## charry (Jan 12, 2021)

No way.......yuk...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> the more you get away from truly camping.


Glamping is not meant to be "truly camping".

Would you like some champagne before you turn in @fuzzybuddy?


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2021)

I did enough tent camping when I was younger and poorer to hold me for eternity.  We've been glamping for the last ten years.


----------

